# Big Rig



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

What do you think about using a big rig with a tight turning radius like the kenworth T-800 for plowing? Obviously just using the cab and dump body, no load.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

You will need 2or3 three tons or it will helpless.If I get an account that I am working on I will be putting a 11 ft blade on a 96 mack ch612 that has a 13 ft body on it.I already have a 1999 mack rd that has this blade on it. We do opening runs at our large commercials and then take them to the local airport to do runways. If you plan on using them for any thing but large commercial it can get a bit tight in places, anything is doable if you have a good driver.If the truck is a tandem I will be to long for alot of places,but tandem are just about like having 4x4 if they have a lockig diff. If it is only a single I would have a set of chains available just in case.AS for the truck I have all macks but I realy like the T800,its a comfortable truck,nice size cab and KW makes good trucks. Our trucks have between 350 and 400hp w/ a 8LL trans , and with a load on they will move some major snow.Last year one of my drivers and I were plowing the main runway at the airport,we both rounded the corner together he in a tandem mack rd and I in a 97 topkick single w/190 hp he just left me straining to see his tail lights, he was pulling away that fast w/a loaded blade the whole way.As for hunting you might try http://www.truckpaper.com,also KW makes a model called a T300 which would be my prefrence,checkem out on that web page


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Ok thanks*

What do you mean by tandem? What do you mean by 2 or 3 tons or it will be helpless? Is it possible to use a T-800 with dump on residential driveways as well. I have a very skilled driver. Also, what size plow can these big rigs handle?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

You need 2 or 3 ton of weight to keep traction. They can handle a 10' blade no problem. Residential drives no way, no matter how skilled your driver is.

Geoff

[Edited by GeoffDiamond on 09-02-2000 at 12:30 AM]


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Tandem is two axles and like Geoff said residential is a big no way(single or tandem) not only because of manuverability but also weight will be a problem and cracking a driveway will cost big.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*a little big!*

mike_smith ,
first of all welcome to the forum. for a newbie you seem a little jumpie to get into some big plow rigs. a big plow truck is good for things like commercial and industrial and plowing highways. but residential is out of the question. unless you have the truck already, i wouldn't buy one or use one for plowing unless you were plowing big stuff. the state of ct pays about $135 an hour for plowing. if you own that truck, see if you can sub for towns or big contractors.

bryan


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Totally impossible?*

I do own the truck already and I'm wondering if it is totally and utterly completely impossbile or just not the best thing to do residential driveways? I don't want to buy another truck and I really love that truck so selling; no way. I would sub, but I really want to do my own thing though, so I can pocket all the money and set my own hours ect. I don't care about cracking pavement since I have that in my contract that I take no liability and it would almost never crack it because I wouldn't be carrying a load and the weight is more evenly distrubed than cars ie(3 axles). I am planning on doing commercial work, but not the first year for my buisness. Please tell me if its a complete impossibility with my kenworth. Thanks ahead. Its a 158 inch wheelbase so its a small wheelbase. Doesn't have sleeper or anything, just day cab with dump body.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

sorry mike, but there's no way your plowing driveways with a beast like that. the weight of the truck'll crush it. if you want to get a plow for the truck and just plow small roads or commercial accounts, look into a big plow like a Viking or Tenco.Geoff will saw a 10' fisher for sure, but you need like an 11' plow to clear the wheel width. call universal welding , they sell viking plows. also, look in the big truck and equipment trader. if you get a 1-way, you only need a small pump, and you can take the head gear off for the summer. if you want to sand, you need a central hydro system. if you do sanding, get a undertailgate spreader.


email me at [email protected] if you want to know of some plows for sale.


Bryan


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*You ask, we tell, you don't listen*

Mike, you've already been told that it is totally impractical to use that truck in residential service. Maybe not impossible, but then again, very little is impossible, just real hard to do.

Set your own hours? Mother Nature is going to do that for you and you will have no choice!

If you're so set on plowing with it you would be way better off to work for a municipality until you get a clue of what is involved,

So what if you have a bulletproof contract, you won't have the customer after you tear the place up. Incidentally, ground pressure is equal to tire pressure, which is probably about 100 PSI on your rig. Don;t bother debating that, the agricultural people have determined that doing studies on soil compaction with tractors, same gravity applies to both.

You WILL be plowing with a load or you WILL be stuck! I don;t care how good your driver is, once you get a little snow under those tandems you won't have traction. Have you ever driven that rig in snow? From what you're trying to tell us it seems apparent you have not.

I'm setting up a single axle, 5 yd dump with a big plow, but it will get used only on private streets and large lots, no way is it suitable for residential work, too big, too clumsy and too slow.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ok

I have an F 650 and (another F 650 and a F 750 on the way), it dose a great job on commercial. It will not do residential. Big Trucks will not do the residential thing. I have Some L 9000 twin, and tri axles, and they don't plow. The turning radius, is just too big.

Forget about a contract that protects you from liablity, it won't hold up in court. You need insurance incase you hit the car with your plowing going down the road, as well as a million other reasons.

As far as pocketing money, it can be done for residentials ( i don't do it), but know many who do. You have no chance in pocking money from commercial accounts ( at least in the form of cash)

My advice for that truck. Find some private roads, get a 10 or 11' plow, sander. Plow some private roads. That truck is too big to do all the work on most lots, so there would be a lot of snow left. If not work as a sub for a town or state. 

Don't forget the snow sets your hours, not you.

Geoff


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Impossible,No, but wow what a pain,I do know were you are coming from and if you already have this truck it has great potential for being a serious snow mover.But I am really having a hard time getting even remotely excited about someone doing residential drives with one.I would never send a truck that weighed as much as even my small 13ft ch mack with the small plowing load it carries to do a residential drive.Also I dont care what your contract says, you show up to my house with that truck and cracked my drive you would be paying for my drive.Its not that your going to drive down the middle and pulverize the concrete as you go but edges and exsisting cracks are going to take a beating,most of all its not responsible to your clients.If you have this truck and want make money with it find a city that subs out some of their work or even a subdivision that own their streets and try to get some work out of them.


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Subbing*

How would I go about subbing or finding subdivisions?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Get on the phone, call the surrounding township offices and ASK!


----------



## kutnkev (Jun 18, 2000)

mike,
i dont know sqat about plowing, however i drive a tandem axel kenworth every day of the week some w/ day cab and a trailer some w/ roll-off dumpsters. LISTEN TO ME you r not going into a residential area with that truck in snow and not do damage to something. turn too tight, there goes a manhole cover-cement and all! you can break down a curb just by backing onto it. listen to the snow pros! these guys know snow why do you think they have a seperate forum from lawns? and if you don't trust their knowledge on big trucks take it from a realife class-a cdl driver w/ all endorsments-DONT DO IT!


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*I am listening*

I am listening. I know their the pros thats why I asked about subbing. I know I can't use that truck now. One other question if you don't mind. If I traded in my truck for a 
T-300(medium duty kentworth) single axle with dump body would that be a possible choice for plowing. I really love the big rigs!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

have you read the other posts, everyone is giving you advice on the kenworth, reread it and then tell us your descision. if you want to know of some plows for sale in CT, email me at [email protected]

Bryan


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

T300 would be much better for your stage of plowing,as far getting jobs for the bigger trucks start calling, towns are growing and many times there budgets cannot keep up with the amount of new streets they have.So check and find out If they are subing,if they already are call that person, if they don,t have space for you there is a good chance that they have already turned down someone they can put you on to.I like the BIG trucks to ,but before I spend the BIG bucks I 'd be sure I had accounts so I didn't make a BIG mistake.I guess I would say if your selling a T800 to buy a T300 to plow snow there needs to be other year round work and established snow removal accounts with signed contracts for appropriate amounts. What those are for your area you might want to ask Geoff,I know its more there.


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Thanks alot for the info*

I've decide I'm going to trade my truck and get some cash for it to by getting a peterbilt 330 single axel(medium duty) which should be descent for residentials and great for next year when I start doing commercial. I really like the peterbilt design. I like the kentworth for class 8 trucks, but for the medium duty I really like that peterbilt 330. Now my other question is, should I get a van body or a dump body? I was thinking of a van body because it would easy to carry around lawn equipment when I do the summer landscaping that I'm planning on doing. Also, I like having it for carrying around hockey nets when I play on the ponds. What do you guys think van or dump? Oh, and for you guys who don't know truck pricing and think I'm spending a fortune, I'm not. A good used one will run me 20,000 with the plow and everything. Obviously I'm not going to buy the truck until after I get the accounts. Oh, I have my current truck registered as an rv. When I do snow plowing with a truck over 26,001 GVWR, will I need a cdl? Actually I don't no what GVWR for the peterbilt is because their stupid site doesn't even list GVWR! Its a class 7 so its probably over 26,000, but I forget the weight ratings for the classes. So what do you think about the truck? If you guys want to check out the truck goto: peterbilt.com
I really like this truck.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Ok since we can not seem to talk you out of a truck of this size for doing residential I am willing to play along.First of all you will have a very hard finding a 330 for 20,000 w/ a plow.The model is only a year or two old(buy the way it is the same as a KW T300 just a little diff front and the 330 is avaialble w/ a heavier front axle)so you better plan on more like 60.Also, Im wondering how much plowing you have done because the dump body,van body question really makes me wonder.The big truck is bad enough but to have a huge tree limb smashen low visability in the way over hang catchen car denten can't see backen hunk of aluminum and lumber strapped to the back of your truck is is is just crazy.There is no way to effectively use this truck with out a dump body,and the van body,well I said my peace about that,but you will cause more damage than you make money.I really think you need to evaluate your current understanding of the snow removal business and the direction you are heading and where you would like to be in 2or3 years.I am not in favor of all the pricey one ton trucks that alot of the guys on this forum recommend but it would seem it would be in your best intrest to look in to one of these in an auto with the biggest motor you can buy.You will get all the power, all the noise and bad ride yet be able to do what you want.Lastly if you do not have a cdl you will most likely need a qualified driver,with him come physicals,drug testing,dot inspection,logs,etc,alot more work,and even if you do this your self this applies 
So think hard before you do something that 4 mo from now you'd wished you wouldn't


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I agree with what is stated above. You want to plow a drive, get a one ton dump, no cdl required. Most residential people flip out when they get plowed with a 1 ton, thats why most of mine are done with pick ups. I hate to see what they would do with a Big Rig in the yard.


How do you own this big rig, and not have a cdl?

Why dose this whole mind set sound like a previous converation?


Geoff


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*Something very wierd here*

Lessee,, you have a KW tandem that you have registered as an RV, good thing DOT hasn't looked you over yet. You have no CDL. You want to plow snow but you ahve no clue as to what is involved. Now you want to plow with a van body. Somehow I suspect we have a bozo on the loose here. Had one last week too and now his thread has disappeared. Since you refuse to listen and can't seem to comprehend why are you bothering to continue this thread?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*enough is enough!*

how many times do we have to tell you, YOU CAN'T PLOW RESIDENTIAL. Unless you're having a good year and feel like paying for 25 new driveways, you might want to listen for once, because you're ignoring EVERYTHING everyone's said to you. why don't you just get a small dump truck with a sander and a plow if your so gunhoe about doing residentials with a BIG truck. unless you plan on getting a plow/sander and doing big stuff, stop annoying everyone. YOU CAN'T PLOW RESIDENTIAL. go to a gas station, get bargain news and big truck and equipment trader and look for a small 1-ton dump w/ plow and sander. if you say your'e gonig to plow residential with that beast one more time, you're going to slide down the cliff to DUMBA-S-SVILLE


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well boys can you say chain yank. Dont waste your time with boys playing on the puter when mom and dad arent looking.


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Ok.*

First of all, you don't know anything about big rigs to ask me why I don't have my truck registered as a cdl. If I don't use it for commercial purposes you don't have to register it as a commercial truck. You can register completely legal as an rv. You said the big truck is no good for residential drives, so I was asking about a smaller truck. Its not going to brake the pavement you idiots. You know absolutely nothing about pavement to make a statement like that. I leave my truck in my residential driveway and there is no problem. Going over the residential drives once in a while is not going to brake the pavement with a 15,000 pound truck on 6 tires! Thats the equivalent of saying 2 superduty pickup trucks with no load would break the pavement. The only ones that would break the pavement is when your carrying a 60,000 pound load. What use would a dump body have? My truck just happens to have one already. With a van body I can carry stuff. The only thing I'm worried about is manuverability. Thats what I was aking about from the start and still do not have a clear answer. Is is manuverable? Just answer that. Listen, just enlighten me about plowing, not about pavement. If I want to find out about pavement I'll ask in a different message board. Thanks ahead. Yeah, kids are really interested in something like this. After I'm finished posting here, I'm going over to the pokeman message board. LoL. Want me to post my contracts in the message board to show I'm serious?


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Your right*

Your right about the peterbilt being only a couple of years old. Thanks for the info. I found a great truck that I won't need a cdl for the freightliner FL-50. 20,000 GVWR. Under 26,0001 GVWR you don't need a cdl!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mike,forget about it dude,that KW isnt manueverable at all,and forget about backing it up,if you gp to far pushing ant the front end drops off the blacktop-your stuck and a big wrecker in the snow to recover you will cost 500 bucks.I plowed for years with single axle and tandem axles at an airport,these trucks are meant for straight pushing,no backing.I ahve a class A CDL,and use it on occasion,you are commercial when you put a plow on that big truck and leave your property,I would love to see what would happen to you if a car hit you in a storm,they'd impound the rig,pull you r license and you'd be knee deep in legal fees and lawsuits,while your sitting in a cell.RV's dont have 10"ft plows on them and no DOT officer will believe that your within the legal rights of an RV.You want to do driveways,the biggest truck that is useable is a F550 ford,or cabover 450,550 isuzu,GMC,Hino,MItsu etc....If you insist on plowing residential with this truck,bring a shovel and a stupid friend so he can hand shovel 1/2 the driveway that you cant get. You will also use up all your air pressure in driveways,you ll eat it all up trying to manuever in driveways,and then you'll have to sit there and rev it up while waiting for it to build back up.Take the money you were going to spend on a plwo and buy a cheap beater truck/plow and go do a few cash driveways the first year,then see if its what you want to do.


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*You guys are right*

Its not that I don't want to listen or anything its just I'm trying to convince myself that the big rig would be good for plowing snow because I love them so much. I realize now that it isn't a good idea. I'm going to get a pickup to plow with under $22,000. Anyone have any suggestions for which truck is the best. What do you guys think about the ford superduty?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

"You can register completely legal as an rv."

And you say you are from windsor. Connecticut. Smoke em if ya got em Spaccoli.


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*?*

No. 1
I'm not from windsor
No. 2
"Smokem if you got em spacolli?" ????
That means what...?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

*Here ya go Mike-enjoy!*

http://www.geocities.com/SunsetStrip/Alley/9338/spicoli.htm


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Crazy*

I think you need some counceling.


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

If u are for real think about this as i use to drive over the road.If u think u can stop on a slight incline while driving up a driveway with a 10 wheeler u should be prepared to pay for a few garage doors.Class 8 trucks are perfectly balanced and have tremendous load capacites there for making it a duck on ice when travelling empty.Put weight in it to solve the problem and now u r going to need even more money for the garage door u just hit and the pavement u just peeled apart due to the extra wieght.Maybe u should try plowing with an Exxon tanker that way u wont run out of fuel.My point being listen to what these people are telling u forget plowing any residential with anything bigger than a pickup.


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*I know*

I'm going to get a pickup. Should I go used or new?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I am not going to even get into to it. Figure it out for yourself, i have wasted enough time on this BS.

Geoff


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Sorry*

Sorry to waste your time. Its not a message board or anything so I don't blame you. LoL. You say I don't listen, when I do show you that I'm clearly listening then you don't want to help me. Ok, thanks buddy. Oh, I'm thinking of ram 2500 or 3500 if anyone wants to give me their opinions. Oh, no one put a gun to your head get involved with this thread.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Any 3/4 ton pick up would work great for plowing. If you want to use a 1 ton, it will plow better than a 3/4 ton. If you want get a 1 ton dump, if you still want a dump body like your kw.

Dodge 3500, gmc/ chevy 3500, ford F 350. Use a 9' Blade

Dodge 2500, gmc/chevy 2500, ford F 250 SD use a 8 foot blade, if you buy a plow from a company that makes 8.5 i would buy the 8.5.

To answer your other question, if you have to money to go new, go new. 

Geoff


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot. Right now I'm leaning toward a ram 2500 brand new.


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

WHAT A POST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DINO,

IF YOU READ THIS POST AGAIN, PLEASE DON'T GET THIS GUY STARTED ON THE PROS AND CONS OF OUR URETHANE EDGES, HE'LL MORE THAN LIKLY CHECK ALAN OUT UP THERE IN VERMONT AND END UP WITH THAT SNOW BLOWER FROM THE LEBANON AIRPORT WITH A BACK DRAG PLOW........

THIS GUY IS AS THICK AS THE ICE HE IS GOING TO SKID ON WITH THAT MASSIVE TRUCK NOW TURNED PICK UP OR WHO KNOWS WHAT



vince


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Mike I am all for new truck they are great and if they are one ton I am sure they are even better,but if you are just starting out like it seems a plain ole 1/2 or 3/4 ton with a good v plow will cut your over head and may not be a burden in th off season maybe you can keep your other truck then.


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

Wow, sorry i've missed this one and didn't get in sooner.

I have a few questions for mike:

A. What on earth are you doing with a Kenworth T-800 sitting in your yard. Do you use this truck for something else? I don't know about everyone else here, but I would find it hard to justify owning a truck like that and having sit around my yard all year. Do you do other work? And if you do, WHAT? How can you drive this truck, commercially, for a business, without a CDL, none the less, without commercial insurance? Did you just wake up one morning and find it sitting in your front yard, and now, because of your good fortune, decide to go into business?

For someone who owns a truck like this, I would assume they actually operate it. If thats the case, then, as everyone else has mentioned, the thought of actually using anything like it, or even close to it, for residential use would be like asking if they can use there 18 wheeler with 52 ft trailer attached to plow residential. 

B. How come you can easily just trade this truck in. From the above question, I would ask what kind of business are you running that you can just trade your tandem in for a pick-up. Most the guys here have there big trucks to help with plowing, but also have them for there summer businesses. For me, it would be like saying I'm gonna trade in my mason dump for a S10 this month, and then plow for two months, and then use my s10 for hauling topsoil around next year. I don't get it.

C. Do you have any plowing experience at all? It sounds like you have none. If this is the case, what on earth is making you think that you are suddenly going to start a snow plowing business? How on earth do you figure on doing this? If you are interested in the business, then maybe working for someone else, at least for a hour at least, will give you some insight here. 

D. What planet are you from? Everything you have said is 'out of this world', so I just had to ask. 

If you ask me, it sounds like someone has a LOT of money, and just wants to find a way to waste it. This would be a good way. Go out, buy a new truck, and then sell it in a month after you drive it into the front door of Mrs. johnson's house, and need the money because you are being sued for 2 million dollars because your plow killed 'spunky' the dog who always sleeps next to the door. 

This reminds of a guy I did work for who was a computer engineer, had tons of money/tons of time and went into the snow plowing business. He went out, bought 3 brand new dodge 350 diesel pickups, 3 v-box spreaders for them, a 45k kubota tractor to load sand with, and even built a sand storage shed. 

1 month after the season started, he had 2 trucks totalled, 1 dented to hell, a tractor that just sat there, and 1 account on his schedule (his own driveway).

Your real name wouldn't be John by the way?

steveair


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

My truck was left to me by my uncle that left the truck in his will for me. I use it as my daily driver so I don't need a cdl. It's registered as an rv. I'm not going to sell/trade it now. I was just pondering that idea, not serious. I'm just going to get a pickup. I've never plowed before, but I'm going to order that video from http://www.sima.org, and go up north a little ways and practice before the snow comes down south for about a week. I'm not John. Why in this message board everyone thinks your someone else. Some guy before though I ran a dodge dealer or something? I don't have a lot of money. I do have alot time on my hands though, that's for sure.

[Edited by Mike_Smith on 09-03-2000 at 04:12 PM]


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I am sorry mike but a video will not teach you all the in and outs of snow removal.If you were to ask most plow guys they will tell you there are alot of things that are not able to be put into words.It comes from years of having customers mad because you did not plow when you were suppose to, or plowed when they did not want it,bussiness issues, employee issues insurance, off season equipment payment,middle of the night equipment repair.I think you need to plow for two or three years for someone else and see if this is something you want to invest your time and money in.


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

I'm only going to do residential plowing with a pickup truck by myself. No employees. I put the plow down and plow using the techniques shown in the video. What equipment repairs? I'm going to use a 2500 ram with a fisher plow. Thats all I'm going to use. If something goes wrong, I'll bring it into the shop. I know I'd have to have a backup truck if I did commercial, but I'm doing residential.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Look, don't give me this bs about that truck ( the kw) being registered as RV. That truck has air breaks, and to use air breaks you need to have a cdl ( at lest in most states). So you can't register it as anything but a commercial truck.

However if you have a lot of time on your hands, and not a lot of money. You aren't in a good place to start a plowing business. Most guys in this forum plow less than 10 times a year, so you are going to have a lot of spare time on your hands unless ya reloacte to the south pole. I would suggest finding a job, in adition to plowing. You will need another source of income, with an operation your size.

Like people have said above, there are a lot of things you just have to learn for yourself. Things you can't put in a book, or a video, or learn at some plowing class, you just have to figure some of this out for yourself. I have been plowing for 16 years, and i still don't have it all right. Plowing in my mind, if very challenging, its almost like an art or a science. So why do i do it? Because the money can be good, it puts my equipment to work, on days when it would be sitting idel, and yellow lights look cool in a parking lot at night. The biggest reason is my dad started plowing side biz of the company 50 years ago.

Geoff

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

"and yellow lights look cool in a parking lot at night"
After reading every post on this board for the last year, that is by far the best one liner I have read.
That sums up snowplowing for me in a nutshell.
Thanks Geoff, you made this thread of nonsense mean something.
Dino


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

How stupid are you, have you ever heard of a big rig motor home. So stupid. Hello!!!!!!!
Here's from the connecticut driving manual:

Kinds of Non-Commercial Driver's Licenses

Class 1. Any motor vehicle except a commercial motor vehicle

Class 2. Any motor vehicle, including a combination of motor vehicle and trailer or trailing unit used exclusively for camping or any other recreational purpose regardless of the gross weight of the trailer or trailing unit, except a commercial motor vehicle or an articulated vehicle or any other combination of motor vehicle and trailer where the gross weight of the trailing unit or trailer is more than 10,000 lbs.

In other words, You can't carry a load more than 10,000 pounds without a cdl. It doesn't matter what type of vehicle. An air brakes restriction is only for commercial vehicles.

You know nothing about big rigs. I own one and its insured as an rv. Search on the web for big rig motorhomes(big rigs with a motor home) and you'll see what I mean. Get some knowledge before you make blatant statements. It makes you look like an idiot. It would be the equivalent of me saying
"I can plow with a big rig, your full of B.S. You don't know anything about plowing. I'm going to use a 30 foot plow to do plow residential driveways and do it twice as fast as you."
P.S. Think before you type

[Edited by Mike_Smith on 09-04-2000 at 01:24 AM]


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*just drop it!*

Mike_Smith- wow! no one cares. you've got no respect here and no reason to post about your truck, which is registered as an RV. I can't wait till the cops pull you over for crushing driveways, and seeing the story in the paper on how a "nut" registered his k300 KW as an RV. i think everyone's had enough ofyour crap. you're just embarrassed that you don't know anything and are tryingto cover it up.
leave.



Bryan

[Edited by snow on 09-04-2000 at 01:47 AM]


----------



## wompy (Sep 1, 2000)

YOU ARE EXACTLY RIGHT .................YOU SHOULD THINK BEFOR YOU TYPE.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

"So stupid. Hello!!!!!!! "

Is right. Why dont you keep reading your drivers manual...class one reads"Any motor vehicle except a commercial motor vehicle " and what is a commercial motor vehicle? Among others, any vehicle with a GVWR over 26,001 lbs only exception is farm vehicle with farm registration (Dont go there in this thread please).

Just read the back of your license, *when you get one*. A dump truck is not an RV regardless of how you imagine it could be registered. And imagine is right, unless you registered it brand new as an RV (which you didnt, your uncle left it to you) the title would show what body is on the chassis.

" I use it as my daily driver so I don't need a cdl. It's registered as an rv."

This thread should have died after that ridiculous statement. Ill make sure to wave when I see your Kenny at the drive thru window at Burger King.

It has been kind of fun though. Im sure if you print it out itll make a good show and tell 5th period study hall.


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

I hope you enjoy showing it your 5th grade study hall. 
"I have no respect", LoL. Its an internet message board, who cares? You must have no life to be worried about respect on the internet. Also, using the kenworth is no more ridiculous than owning a $25,000 weekend warrior harley, a hummer, or any italian exotic. I love that truck and have a right to use it as my daily drive if I want. Sure, most enthusiasts are nuts. Some people live driving ferraris, I like big rigs and their hell of lot more feasible than a ferrari.

[Edited by Mike_Smith on 09-04-2000 at 02:07 AM]


----------



## wompy (Sep 1, 2000)

mike i got a question i think only you can answer.if i have a 4 door car and i take 2 doors off is it now a 2 door coup or is it still considered a 4 door. let me know will ya


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

All i am going to Say, is you have a regular Class C licence, i have a Class A CDL, with the hazmant endorcement, tank endorcement, and a double tripple trailer. Don't try to tell me you know the Federal Dot laws better than me.

If you want to drive a vehicle with air breaks, you need a CDL. I don't care if it's registered as an RV, you need a CDL to operate a vehicle with air breaks, and i am not going to explain why.

Oh yea truck manufactures, classify the what the vehicle is, with guidelines set by the federal goverment. So if Mack says their truck is a commercial truck, its a commercial truck, because it doesn't have a toilet in it, to make it an RV.

The only way you can drive a commercial vehicle with a regular licence is if its a Fire Truck that is being used as a Fire Truck. A Fire truck with out red lights, and xyz fire department on it is considered a commercial truck, you need a cdl to drive it. As soon as you put red lights on it, and xyz fire department, its a fire truck, then you know longer need a cdl to drive it. That is the only way you can drive any type of commercial vehicle with out a cdl.

Oh yea there is the farm plate, which would allow you to opperate it with out a cdl ( if it didn't have air breaks) I am not going to waste time explaining this one to you.

This is my last post on this thread, and just remember the first one i made, i gave you good solid advice.

Geoff

[Edited by GeoffDiamond on 09-04-2000 at 02:29 AM]


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

If you take the doors off its considered a "kit car". Its no different than building your own car. Now you have to register as a custom built car and your insurance will go through the roof especially if cut part of the frame off. You'll be paying lambourghini insurance if you cut the frame.


----------



## wompy (Sep 1, 2000)

so i would be better of getting a lamborgehnii guess.do you think i could plow large industrial sites with this it might be small maybee only a 6 ft blade but just think how fast i could go


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

well, lets see about that genious. A lambo costs $350,000 when all taxes are paid out. It costs maybe $50,000 to maintain a year if nothing goes wrong. If you dent it, it will cost you about $45,000. Oh, and its only to used on sundays. 
So go get youself a lambo.

[Edited by Mike_Smith on 09-04-2000 at 03:22 AM]


----------



## Mike_Smith (Aug 28, 2000)

Whoops, didn't see the part about plowing. Didn't think of such stupidity. Sure it would be great to plow with. The $90,000 front suspension will just fall in love with that plow and all the salt will just adore your 15,000 dollar paint job.


----------

